# It Says Consider so..



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

My background says consider. I had a ticket for 8 over in Feb of this year, a ticket for 10 or 15 over back in 2013, and a ticket in 2012 that I totally forgot to pay, my license got suspended because of it but I went right down and took care of the fine and it was immediately reinstated.

I have done everything needed except to get my business license but I do not want to pay for a business license if I am not approved. How would I know if they approved my background?

Thanks.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Points for 2 out of 3 of those are expired and one probably no longer shows. I bet you get approved (on driving history, background is separate). I've heard you can have 2 tickets.


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks, Tim. But, how do I know if I get approved?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If you can sign into the driver app, you are approved. You can also log into your driver account and see the status of each section. Find your local Uber office. They can help get you going faster.


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

I can sign in but it just says to upload my pic of my business license? And what is a driver account?

(and do you take cookies for payment for answering all these questions lol)


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Does your state require a business license to drive for Uber? Most don't. Did you sign up for Uber black? That would require a livery license.


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

It does. So, both my app and signing in online to my uber account only show a screen to upload a pic of the license. Can't go anywhere else. I don't want to spend money on something I do not need, KWIM?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

fassopony said:


> It does. So, both my app and signing in online to my uber account only show a screen to upload a pic of the license. Can't go anywhere else. I don't want to spend money on something I do not need, KWIM?


It sounds like that's all you need to finish approval but if you want to be absolutely sure, get to the local office:
6450 Southcenter Boulevard #102
Tukwila, WA 98188
Monday - Friday, 10:00am - 5:00pm
Saturday 11:00am - 3:00pm


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The business license is not required. Dont sign up over your phone, do it online


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

Online it has the prompt for uploading the business license as the only thing I can do. I am fine with getting a business license, but I am not fine with paying for it if my background has not or will not allow me to use it. 

I'm a resident of Tacoma, and am very informed on how they do things. Right now they are hiring compliance officers for the sole purpose of ferreting out people who are earning revenue through unlicensed (under the table) business activity. Basically, they want their excise taxes.

Disclosure-I'm an accountant  I am also earning my Masters and looking to supplement my income because of it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting, in Seattle you dont need it for activation. Did you receive a copy of your background check back?


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

Not the copy, I just looked at the results online-which was marked "Consider".


----------



## fassopony (Oct 29, 2016)

I ran back down to the Uber Green Light place I went to yesterday to get the vehicle inspection, they were able to tell me that I had passed the background check. 

In Tacoma and Seattle they want an area knowledge test to be passed before working in either city. I passed the T Town one and will take the Seattle one later. Also, Tacoma requires payment for a business license before starting to drive (payment, not issuance), while Seattle wants people licensed within 60 days.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I know that here in Georgia tickets for 14mph and under do not add points to your license. Here at least, points are ALL that matters for speeding issues. Not sure about other locals.


----------

